# das erste mal linux ;-)



## MostMuscular (11. Mai 2007)

erstmal ein freundliches hi 

so bin gerade dabei mir knoppix 5.1.1 zu saugen und bin leider ein blutiger anfänger aber jeder fängt ja mal klein an, was muss ich wissen? brauch ich eine installationsanleitung oder geht das alles einfach von hand? wenn ich eine eigene linux partition machen soll, wie groß sollte die sein? knoppix sollte überwiegend nur zum surfen und bearbeiten von dateien genutzt werden(musik, bilder u.s.w.) und auch torrents downloaden´auf eine bestehende partition die auch unter windows genutzt wird.


thx schonmal


----------



## kroschel (11. Mai 2007)

So gut ich weiß, kannste bei Knoppix nicht viel falsch machen  ... Ich würde dir aber trotzdem raten, erstmal mit der live-cd rumzuspielen.


----------



## MostMuscular (11. Mai 2007)

hab nen iso image, werd ich jetze mal auf cd packen und dann mal schauen 

kann ich es auch auf der windows partition installieren? und danach unabhängig windows oder knoppix sztarten?


----------



## kroschel (11. Mai 2007)

der führt dich dann schon durch die Installation. Und so viel Platz braucht es nicht. Würde bei dir mal 10gb vorschlagen.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (11. Mai 2007)

Knoppix ist am Anfang erstmal eine LiveCD(ein Linux für das man keine Installation braucht und nur rumprobieren oder den PC retten will). Dazu musst du das ISO brennen, aber nicht als Datei, sondern als Image...unter Nero gibt die Möglichkeit Image öffnen oder nur öffnen...darüber das Iso auswählen und brennen.

Also wenn du nur ein bisschen Linux Luft schnuppern willst benutz Knoppix...vielleicht auch in der DVD Version.


Grundsätzlich kann Windows und Linux nicht auf der gleichen Partition laufen. Du brauchst für Linux i. d. R. mind 2 Partitionen deine "root" Partition oder "/" gennant wo alles drin ist und eine Swap Partition, welches wie die Auslagerungsdatei unter Windows funktioniert, also wenn der Speicher ausgeht wird der benutzt. Oftmals wird noch eine 3. Partition erstellt um den Bootloader(startet das Betriebssystem) mit dem Kernel vom Rest zu trennen.

Wenn du wirklich Linux installieren willst empfehle ich dir Ubuntu (oder Kubuntu für KDE), da diese auch wirklich dafür gedacht ist zu installieren.Es baut auf dem weit verbreitetem Debian auf.

Aber der Installer von (K)ubuntu (http://www.ubuntuusers.de für Hilfe) sollte da schon helfen Partitionen zu verkleinern falls nötig, glaube ich zumindest.Ubuntu ist auch mehr für den Einsteiger gedacht, ähnlich wie Suse, nur hat es im Gegensatz zu Suse ein Paketsystem, das automatisch das Programm was du installieren willst herunterlädt und mit den Abhängigkeiten installiert.


----------



## kroschel (11. Mai 2007)

ah, ich dachte bei knoppix gibt es auch eine live und eine installations - cd wie bei ubuntu.


----------



## MostMuscular (11. Mai 2007)

k, thx erstmal... werde mich gleich nach ubuntu umschauen und ja ich will erstmal linux luft schnuppern  hab mich schon gerade gefragt wie ich das installier auf der hdd und "icq" zum laufen bekomm xD naja nett wäre es noch zu wissen wie ich die auflösung umstelle, bekomme augenkrebs^^ brauche 1360x768 ...

thx schonmal und wie war das genau bei ubuntu? wenn ich icq haben will dann?


----------



## Anime-Otaku (11. Mai 2007)

Für icq gibt es die veschiedensten Clients unter Linux. Der bekannteste ist meines erachtens gaim...zwar schlicht, aber gut und kann auch alle anderen IMs.


----------



## Layna (11. Mai 2007)

Auflösung einstellen kann meiner erfahrung nach zumindest unter Kubuntu "interessante" schwierigkeiten machen. (Habe mir damit tatsächlich mal mein KDE total zerschossen...).
Sollte dich aber nicht von Linux abhalten, bis auf die Probleme bei der Auflösung bin ich mit Kubuntu absolut zufrieden .
Wenn jemand sinnvolle hinweise bei Auflösungsproblemen hat, her damit .
Als ICQ-ersatz liefert Kubuntu "Kopete" mit, meiner meinugn nach sehr gut zu bedienen .


----------



## MostMuscular (11. Mai 2007)

heißt das nun das es beim einstellen der auflösung probs gibt? xD warum denn das? und es würde mich davon abhalten weil in einer falschen auflösung ist es nicht anzuschauen auf einem 16:9 vorallem browser, textbearbeitung e.t.c 

muss doch zu machen sein


----------



## Layna (11. Mai 2007)

Ich hatte sie zumindest unter Ubuntu (und weiss leidergottes bis heute ncith wieso).
Bin aber auch relativ neu in Linux, würde also auch einen Bedienungsfehler nicht komplett ausschliessen.
Allgemein: wenn die auflösung NICHT standardmässig richtig und die passende nciht auswählbar ist, frag einfach mal die community, die haben auch mir bei den kleinsten Anfängerfragen zumindets zum richtigen Link geleitet .

War übrigens zumindest auf dem Desktop meine einzige Negativerfahrung mit linux Wie gesagt, bis auf das problem bin ich total zufrieden.


----------



## andy72 (12. Mai 2007)

Standardmässig bringt KDE selbst (also unabhängig von (K)Ubuntu) krandrtray mit, mit welchem man gaaaanz einfach die Auflösung umstellen kann - wenn man das das erste mal ausführt,liegt es ähnlich dem Icon im Systray neben der Uhr in der Taskleiste und hat ein weisses Sysmbol auf Lilac Hintergrund. Ich konnte damit alles zufriedenstellend einstellen - fast so, wie man das von Windows mit NVidia-Tools gewohnt ist.


----------



## MostMuscular (12. Mai 2007)

werde gleich (k)ubunto installieren und dann gucke ich ob ich da über krandrtray die auflösung umstellen kann


----------



## MostMuscular (12. Mai 2007)

hab nun kubuntu drauf aber ich sehe kein symbol das auf deine beschreibung passt an der uhr...


----------



## andy72 (12. Mai 2007)

Das Programm kommt nicht von selbst in den Tray - Du musst -glaub ich- die Anwendung das erste mal  per Hand starten


----------



## MostMuscular (12. Mai 2007)

gut naja also wollte nun kubuntu über system-->installieren und bei der installation zeigt der mir die beiden hdd´s an aber nicht die einzelnen partitionen, wie komme ich zu dem aussuchen der eizelnen partition?

und wie starte ich das programm das erste mal? 


thx


----------



## MostMuscular (13. Mai 2007)

na kommt schon wie kann ich einzelne partitionen auswählen, will nicht gleich meine ganze hdd löschen mussen


----------



## kroschel (13. Mai 2007)

zum Verständnis: 
du bootest und kommst ins Installationsmenü? Und da zeigt er dir nur die Platten an, nicht die Partitionen? Und unter Windows werden alle Partitionen angezeigt?


----------



## Raubkopierer (14. Mai 2007)

wie wärs mit "Partitionstabelle von Hand festlegen"?
Das sollte helfen... zumindestens hat es mir geholfen.. wobei ich Ubuntu hab und sich die Installationen scheinbar ein bisschen unterscheiden...


----------



## MostMuscular (15. Mai 2007)

ne vom booten habe ich kein installationsmenü gesehen, im kubuntu selber aus system und installieren angeklickt und da wurden nur 2hdds angezeigt aber nicht die einzelnen partitionen und ja im windows werden die alle einzelnd angezeigt, hab eine leere 10gb im ntfs


----------



## deepthroat (15. Mai 2007)

Hi.





MostMuscular hat gesagt.:


> ne vom booten habe ich kein installationsmenü gesehen, im kubuntu selber aus system und installieren angeklickt und da wurden nur 2hdds angezeigt aber nicht die einzelnen partitionen und ja im windows werden die alle einzelnd angezeigt, hab eine leere 10gb im ntfs


Sieht das denn nicht ungefähr so aus?: http://developer.novell.com/wiki/index.php/Image:Screenshot-Kubuntu_partition_disks.jpg

Welche Version von Kubuntu hast du denn runtergeladen?

Hier ist eine Installationsanleitung (auf englisch): http://developer.novell.com/wiki/index.php/HOWTO:_Install_Kubuntu

Gruß


----------



## kroschel (15. Mai 2007)

hi...
hab bei mri auch kubuntu drauf und da konnte ich beim booten den Menüpunkt INstallation (o.ä.) auswählen. Ich weiß, dass es von ubuntu eine live und eine Installations-cd gibt? Vielleicht habt es kubuntu jetzt auch so gemacht?


----------



## Raubkopierer (15. Mai 2007)

Mh... es gibt die Ubuntu Live-CD (Installation mit GUI) und die Alternate-CD mit Text-Installation... das gleiche ist es auch bei Kubuntu, Xubuntu und Edubuntu...


----------

